# Fence Lizard



## padkison (Apr 30, 2007)

This is Beta, a young adult male Fence Lizard. He was caught as a baby and tolerates close inspection. He shares a 40 g breeder with a smaller male Fence Lizard and an Eastern Glass Lizard. We have plans to snag him a bride soon.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

keep us updated


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Jun 6, 2007)

I love these lizards, I find them all the time when I'm visiting Georgia. They live in wood piles behind my dads house and are also all over his hunting club. I love the coloration.


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2007)

He's a good looking guy. I love that look that lizards give you. Kinda looks like my uro.


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2007)

Lovely photo, was it this species of lizard we saw earlier on in the forum, which was being eaten by a mantis?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

> Lovely photo, was it this species of lizard we saw earlier on in the forum, which was being eaten by a mantis?


Where is this picture? :shock:


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2007)

I searched the forum, and can't seem to find it, I'l do some more keyword searches!

I can remember, because it was a very young one that I believe someone found, and I thought it was a baby bearded dragon.

I am sure it was this forum anyway...will hunt around =]


----------



## padkison (Jun 6, 2007)

We let the little male go and caught the one in the picture a young female. An arranged marraige. He was on her within 30 minutes. Lizard Love 8)



> He's a good looking guy. I love that look that lizards give you. Kinda looks like my uro.


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

He has a pretty blue neck.


----------

